# Ultimate Dubs 2012 Caddyvan.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hope people had a chance to view Chris,s Caddy i detailed for UltimateDubs today , wearing 5 coats of CelesteDettaglio v2 that were spit shined in succession. Maybe overkill but i get a kick from it.
Very good result winning best paintwork 2nd time in 3 years for me at this event and also winning Best of show. Im a happy man today. I spent over 50 hours preparing this more as a personal thing for me and Chris than a business task as hes a personal friend. The caddy was left with me for some time and i didnt take any photos etc and wasnt allowed to post anything as this was the Red caddy i detailed last year totally transformed and he wanted it unvelied at the show , funny lot this Dub crew 
Hope anyone who saw it liked the look of it today.




























And a nice small blog on the Caddy at the show...

http://tdistyle.blogspot.com/2012/03/ultimate-dubs-caddys.html


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

That looks the nuts, really like it. Mate of mine just put rs6 brakes on a caddy van!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I wouldn't fancy going over speed humps in that 

Top job though Marc!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice.....


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

that's gorgeous! :argie:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I saw it today. Looks very nice, spent a fair while looking around it


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm in love with youuuuu Caddy!!!

That is absolute stunning well done mate :thumb: bet your pal is over the moon winning awards, and you too


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

This car looks great


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Thats just stunning Marc:doublesho


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Great job on the detailing but I hate the car..Sorry
Looks rediculous IMO


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

That's awesome! Really well done!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work on that Marc.


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Stunning work :thumb: 
Had a good look round it today, couldn't believe it was the same Van!!!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

that looks amazing, the guys from the R32 club i belong to went there with there cars, was hopinh yo get some pics.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

great job, amazing reflections
:thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

WOW. Amazing Finish!


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job Marc!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That is sexual


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning finish and caddy looks stunning , and 50 hour very well spent, and congrats on the win


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Wish I could of made it to see this, looking forward seeing later in the year though.Good to see celeste showing of the paintwork.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

50 hours on a freshly painted van :doublesho
I will murder the paintshop sprayer :lol:

Awesome looking van though.


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

nice work mate :thumb:

i had a good look around it today and want to do the doorless thing myself now too :thumb:



Paragon said:


> I wouldn't fancy going over speed humps in that
> 
> Top job though Marc!


its on air so can just rise up when needed :thumb:


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Any idea what wheels those are?

Stunning job on what is a great looking caddy!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That does look the nuts, 50 hours worth of work, great VW and paint, very welldone Marc.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep is on Air , mine is on KW Hls push button suspension so can also go over speed bumps.
Wheels are Rotiforms that he has had made to his specification.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

wow looks great


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Pornographic


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

amazing!!!! who painted it? looks great


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

+1 for the dubs


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Saw it on FB, stunning


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I am sooo jealous right now:argie:
Just wouldnt want to work from it. Be glad when I get my wheels and suspension sorted on mine.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely looking caddy and lovely work Marc


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats one nice van ! Excellent work there Marc


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning caddy as I got to see it in the flesh, shows how much work has gone into it up close.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Shiney van no doubt, but why does everybody choose the collapsed suspension look??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Admire and respect the car and work that has went into it... but not for me... don't really get the "dub" look....plus... well... it's a van... :lol:

But great work anyway, and well done on the 1st place!

:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

That is very sweet :thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Truly *EPIC* Caddy Marc with stunning results! :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

An object lesson in talent,skill and individualism :thumb::thumb: I Don't know very much about the vw scene but they always seem to be that bit better, no matter from what area of the brand. Audi Seat etc 

Daz


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning work Marc.. we had a wee win at UD as well but nothing like yours. agreed with you they are more for fun thesecars rather than business. stunning work by the Owner/RAD and yourself....


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looked stunning in the flesh Marc


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

Great work Marc, the finish is superb.

hella-flush & stancers =


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top looking caddy


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

One word- awesome


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

This was obviously the caddy last year..










This is the build thread of the transformation by RAD Reflex Auto Design. Some serious work went into doing this. Can this thread be viewed on here? link below and scroll upto top of page...

http://caddy2k.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1619&p=59322#p59322


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Amazing caddy, makes my van look stock


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> This was obviously the caddy last year..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that's an understatement mate :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Top!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Worthy winner.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Excellent result Marc, did you find the paint was easier to work with this time round?

After talking to Chris a few times after the first makeover he mentioned how soft it was originally.

Alex


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Coolest caddy ever!!!!!!!!! Looks stunning, great job there!


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

ive owned a caddy before but that is just out of this world - absolutely stunning.

1 question though...

i read the full caddy2k thread and he bought a sportline caddy & proceeded to remove all the parts that the sportline offers over a normal van, why did he buy a sportline, then remove all the parts rather than just buying a TDI?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Like the roti'z


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks great, love these vans.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Was a stand out vehicle at the show thats for sure... had a feeling it was the red caddy from last year but wasnt 100% sure.

Didnt even notice the deleted side door and some of the smaller details, suppose thats one of the things about the VW scene, a lot of the mods are subtle or maybe not but dont always present themselves that obviously.

Anyway, thoroughly deserved win on the paint side of things, it was flawless.

Question... where did you get the CG's decal on the rear window !?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks.....
The sticker was made for me by ChemGuys usa , i have a selection in foil and they are superbly lazer cut , they will be on sale soon.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work Marc, when are we going to see yours?!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

stunning looking paint


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

:argie: Love it !! wish mine would look like that :lol: 

Did the side panel come from a LHD model ?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Like that a lot. No idea why as modded vans aren't my thang at all but that's just peachy.


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## georgef (Jan 18, 2010)

awesome looking caddy top job


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Total stunner


----------

